# Worcestershire Sauce



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

In one of the other forums Isa posted an article about condiments, including worcestershire sauce. I know of a couple of chefs who make their own. I would like to try to make some myself but have not yet found a recipe for it. Does anyone have a recipe?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Try here: it's probably a good start. Good luck!

http://cooksrecipes.com/sauce/homema...ce-recipe.html

BTW: Why?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

:lol: 

Pete, why make your own Worcestershire Sauce?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Why not?


It can't be worse than the bottled stuff.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Pete, this is worth the wait!

HOMEMADE WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE

1 tb Olive oil
6 oz Peeled fresh horseradish chopped
2 md White onions chopped
3 tb Minced jalapeno pepper
3 tb Minced garlic
1 ts Coarsely ground black pepper
2 c Water
4 c Distilled white vinegar
1 c Molasses
2 c Dark corn syrup
1 oz Chopped anchovy fillets drained
12 Whole cloves
1 tb Salt
1 Lemon peeled

In a medium saucepan, heat oil over medium heat and add horseradish, onions, pepper and garlic. Saute until translucent, 5 to 8 minutes. Add all other ingredients. Bring to a boil. Turn heat down, and simmer 1 hour.

Strain through a double thickness of cheesecloth and store in a wooden cask, if possible. This is best if allowed to mature about a month before using.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Why make it? To try something new. Besides, I use the stuff quiet regularly, and though I like L&P's, I'm sure I could come up with something that I like better, with some trial and error.

Cchiu, thanks for the recipe. It looks like a great place to start. Have you personally tried this one before? How close does it come to L&P?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Pete, 

It just like the difference between homamade mayo, butter, BBQ sauce, tomato sauce, etc versus store bought. You just can't beat the richness and authenticity of fresh ingredients combining to create something wonderful while maintaining the integrity of the inherent qualities which each ingredient contributes.

It's more rich, more complex on the palatte...


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Doesn't worcestershire sauce have tamarind? Or maybe that's just the "secret" ingredient in L&P?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Risa,

Worcestershire Sauce traditionally has tamarind. I'm sure it's like any other sauce, ie spaghetti sauce, chili paste, BBQ sauce, etc. They're all a little different just as there are different companies who Worcestershire Sauce and each adds their own "flare"...

Here is a recipe you may enjoy:

Worcestershire Sauce

2 tablespoons olive oil
2 large onions, roughly chopped
1/2 cup tamarind paste
2 tablespoons minced garlic
2 tablespoons minced ginger
2 jalapenos seeds removed, minced
3 tablespoons chopped anchovies
3 tablespoons tomato paste
2 whole cloves
2 tablespoons freshly cracked black pepper
1/2 cup dark corn syrup
1 cup molasses
3 cups white vinegar
1 cup dark beer
1/2 cup orange juice
2 cups water
1 lemon thinly sliced
1 lime thinly sliced

In a large saucepan, heat the olive oil over medium heat. Add the onion and saute until soft, about 6 to 7 minutes. Stir in the tamarind paste,garlic, ginger, and jalapenos and cook for 5 more minutes. Add the anchovies, tomato paste, cloves, pepper, corn syrup, molasses, white vinegar, dark beer, orange juice, water, lemon and lime. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to medium low, and simmer, stirring occasionally, for 2 to 3 hours, or until it naps the back of a spoon. Strain the mixture and refrigerate.


----------



## spikezoe (Feb 5, 2002)

I seem to remember in one of the Jamisons' BBQ cookbooks (either _Born to Grill_ or _Smoke and Spice_) had a recipe for jazzed up Worchestershire Sauce in with the recipes for other homemade condiments. Their's was a nice compromise of take a pretty good base like L & P's and pumping up the key components. Better sauce the lazy way.

My biggest fear with these sorts of things is that mild case of botulism I got from some home brew chili oil out of that crazy _China Moon_ cookbook...crazy in a weird over-the-top compulsive kind of way. When in doubt throw it out, I guess.


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

I have just had delivery today of an old english cookbook I have been after and low and behold a recipe for worcestershire sauce. This made Mr Lea a millionaire
!oz capsicum. 8oz shallots, 4 dram cinnemon,
6oz garlic, 2oz cloves, 2oz nutmeg, 1 dram cardamon, 1pt. soy, 2 pints mushroom ketchup, 1 gallon brown vinegar

method. Bruise the shallots and garlic and boil for half an hour add the remaining ingredients and boil another half hour covered.Stand for a month covered Strain and bottle.

I may try it myself.


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

Judy: I also am a cookbook collector. Which one did you find that recipe in?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

judy,

Yes, please share the title of the book and copyright year.

Does it specifically say this is Lea P's specific recipe or were you commenting on the "sauce" in general?

The reason I ask is because at the Lea & Perrins Worcestershire Sauce 
Lea & Perrins web page on Worcestershire Sauce it takes the following position on their sauce:


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

The book is called Good Things In England. 1929ish The copy I have is a 1960 reprint. The author is Florence White a daughter in a long line of Sussex innkeepers. The worcester sauce recipe is the first thing I have had time to read but it looks a facinating book.
It is headed ' a recipe for worcestershire sauce' I was surprised too as folk lore has it that it was femented prawn heads or something wasn't it. Maybe that was a good story. It does say'the recipe was given to the founder of the firm as an unconsidered trifle by the second baron Sandys of worcestershire, who picked it up when he was in India.
We run a rare and out of print bookshop in our hotel as a side line so I can indulge myself in so many cookbooks, I die a little each time a favourite is sold


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Doesn't light adversely affect W. sauce. Isn't that the reason why the Lea and Perrins bottle is covered with paper. Should homemade W. sauce therefore be covered, too?


----------

